#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE-2004 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Mechanical Engineers.

  Here you can download the solved GATE Mechanical Engineering question paper for the year 2004.

  Cheers! :Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: GATE-2009 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2008 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2010 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2005 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2004 IT Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper

----------


## vrnngr

thanks!!!! these papers are a lot of help

----------


## athar3641

gate mechanical papers last 10 yrs solved ?
 can any body posted it

----------


## francin

where is the *solution*

----------

